# It's Berry Time!



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Finally, this year's weather has given us a bumper crop of wild berries. I took the time this last week to pick a bushel of chokecherries...it only took me about 3 hours. Back when I was a kid, gathering chokecherries was an annual ritual with my grandmother and her influence stuck. Add to that the fact that I have a vicious sweet tooth, and well...chokecherry jelly is an essential and the stuff in the stores just isn't what it should be.










On the following day, I got into the currants. It took longer to gather enough for a batch of jelly because they're scattered. The down side now is taking the time to put them up. Yeah, I hate canning and it may not be very manly, but a stash of wild jelly in the pantry is worth putting on an apron. Besides, a couple quick belts of single malt to celebrate the accomplishment will put the hair back on my chest. :lol:










I noticed that the deer are extremely fond of these, but I'm embarrassed to admit that I don't know what they are even though the shrubs are common where I hunt. They rarely get berries like this year, though. Anybody recognize these?


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

That last one kind of looks like Utah Serviceberry (_Amelanchier utahensis_) to me, but I always get those berry bushes confused.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Achy, but I'm sure it isn't service berry.

Where's the Naturalist?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, We were just in south east Idaho this last weekend picking berrys. Got a bunch of Huckleberrys & all of those berrys you just showed pics of. Im not sure what those berry are but they sure are good. Alot of the berrys up there have dried up, So not many to choose from, But it sure was fun. Good pics


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I love berries! My freezer is always full of berries supplied by Costco!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I found a whole mess of wild mountain raspberries up camping over labor day weekend. We only ate a handful, but they were sure tasty!


----------

